# front thrust kick injury, opinons appreciated



## brownie710 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm headed to the doctor tomorrow for an exam but wondered what the folks with lots of experience in MA think my injury might be. During my orange belt exam I felt a "pop" in my right hip when front thrust kicking my right leg out. I was able to finish the exam (and was promoted) but now have a severe pain in the front of my hip when I bring my knee up to my shoulder (such as when I am sitting on the floor putting a shoe on). The pain is a bit paralyzing to the leg and I can't move my hip until it feels as if a tendon "uncatches" and then I can bend my leg again. Other than during this movement I have no pain and can run and bear weight on it without any pain. Just curious if these symptoms sound familiar and what everyone's thoughts were. Thanks


----------



## MJS (Jul 30, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> I'm headed to the doctor tomorrow for an exam but wondered what the folks with lots of experience in MA think my injury might be. During my orange belt exam I felt a "pop" in my right hip when front thrust kicking my right leg out. I was able to finish the exam (and was promoted) but now have a severe pain in the front of my hip when I bring my knee up to my shoulder (such as when I am sitting on the floor putting a shoe on). The pain is a bit paralyzing to the leg and I can't move my hip until it feels as if a tendon "uncatches" and then I can bend my leg again. Other than during this movement I have no pain and can run and bear weight on it without any pain. Just curious if these symptoms sound familiar and what everyone's thoughts were. Thanks



Just to preface my post, just because people have alot of MA experience, doesn't mean they're qualified to give medical advice.  So, that said, I'm one of those people who doesnt have an MD, and even if I did, without seeing the injury, its pretty hard to pinpoint an exact cause.  It could be something as simple as a pulled muscle or tendon.  Until you see the doc, even with no immediate pain, I'd still take it easy.  Don't over do it, as that may cause more injury than you already have.


----------



## brownie710 (Jul 30, 2012)

MJS said:


> Just to preface my post, just because people have alot of MA experience, doesn't mean they're qualified to give medical advice.  So, that said, I'm one of those people who doesnt have an MD, and even if I did, without seeing the injury, its pretty hard to pinpoint an exact cause.  It could be something as simple as a pulled muscle or tendon.  Until you see the doc, even with no immediate pain, I'd still take it easy.  Don't over do it, as that may cause more injury than you already have.



I certainly can appreciate your thoughts. I am probably just hoping someone would have posted "I did the exact same thing..etc., and I was training again in a week." I am honestly hoping this does not sideline me for a long time as I have just turned the corner from seeing the martial arts as a great way to stay in shape to it being a great way of life. Thanks for the honest and reasonable answer. Regards
Josh


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, usually that isnt too good. But I cant really guess at what it is, since Pain is a very broad term. It could be a pulled muscle, it could be a nerve, it could be the hip going out of place - But it was a Front Thrust Kick, so, question:
How warmed up were You, and how fast did You kick? Also, had You done much Stretching within one hour before sustaining the injury?

To expand, it could just be an aggravation. Or it could be an actual injury.
Theres no way to tell over the Internet, theres too many variables. But until You see a Doctor, I see no harm in taking a guess at it.


----------



## brownie710 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, usually that isnt too good. But I cant really guess at what it is, since Pain is a very broad term. It could be a pulled muscle, it could be a nerve, it could be the hip going out of place - But it was a Front Thrust Kick, so, question:
> How warmed up were You, and how fast did You kick? Also, had You done much Stretching within one hour before sustaining the injury?
> 
> To expand, it could just be an aggravation. Or it could be an actual injury.
> Theres no way to tell over the Internet, theres too many variables. But until You see a Doctor, I see no harm in taking a guess at it.



I think you hit at the heart of the matter. Our junior class and our adult class were testing. I arrived 30 minutes before class to warm up but the juniors were testing in front of the board and I didn't have the space to warm up. Being fairly new to the dojo I thought it would be disrespectful to leave during the testing to warm up in the hall,etc. I think the power I put in to the kick (I was nervous and full of adrenaline since I was testing) combined with the lack of warmup led to something. I hope it is not too serious. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 30, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> I think you hit at the heart of the matter. Our junior class and our adult class were testing. I arrived 30 minutes before class to warm up but the juniors were testing in front of the board and I didn't have the space to warm up. Being fairly new to the dojo I thought it would be disrespectful to leave during the testing to warm up in the hall,etc. I think the power I put in to the kick (I was nervous and full of adrenaline since I was testing) combined with the lack of warmup led to something. I hope it is not too serious. Thanks for the thoughts.



I don't wish to be objectionable, but although I do 'warm up' with stretches and calisthenics, I know of at least one very highly-regarded martial artist, someone in the 'legendary master' category, who never ever stretches or warms up in any way.  And the push kick is a staple of our system, so he certainly does them.  I'm still doing warmups and stretches, but I'm not convinced that they're totally necessary.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 30, 2012)

I had pain in the front of my hip like you describe some 20 years ago and was told it was my hip flexors.
So much of what we do in MA involves these muscles to the point that they can become overworked. PT at the time had me doing a lot of extension type movements in an effort to counterbalance.

But I'm no doctor ( although I look pretty good in a set of scrubs)


----------



## brownie710 (Jul 30, 2012)

yak sao said:


> I had pain in the front of my hip like you describe some 20 years ago and was told it was my hip flexors.
> So much of what we do in MA involves these muscles to the point that they can become overworked. PT at the time had me doing a lot of extension type movements in an effort to counterbalance.
> 
> But I'm no doctor ( although I look pretty good in a set of scrubs)


thanks Yak Sao, This is sort of the response I had imagined, how long was it before you were able to return full participation in the dojo? I may have another testing opp in 12-16 weeks


----------



## yak sao (Jul 30, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> thanks Yak Sao, This is sort of the response I had imagined, how long was it before you were able to return full participation in the dojo? I may have another testing opp in 12-16 weeks



Keeping in mind that this was 20 years ago and I barely remember what I had for lunch yesterday, it seems that it nagged me for a while, simply because I was young and dumb and didn't give it time to heal. I did a lot of anti inflammatory type stuff (ice, advil, pineapple, bromelaine) and it finally went away.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 30, 2012)

Some people need more preparation than others.

I only ever need to loosen up My shoulders a bit and Im good. I know people who wear out and injure Themselves if They dont warm up extensively.
That could be the cause of it, mixed with some bad luck.


----------



## brownie710 (Jul 31, 2012)

luckily it turned out to be a simply hip flexor strain with limitations only relating to what hurts! I was encouraged to go to class and continue training as long as it did not bring about discomfort.


----------



## MJS (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad to hear it wasn't too serious.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 31, 2012)

Good outcome


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 8, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't wish to be objectionable, but although I do 'warm up' with stretches and calisthenics, I know of at least one very highly-regarded martial artist, someone in the 'legendary master' category, who never ever stretches or warms up in any way.  And the push kick is a staple of our system, so he certainly does them.  I'm still doing warmups and stretches, but I'm not convinced that they're totally necessary.



If he is doing karate on a regular basis as I am guessing he is then his body is well conditioned by now to do the leg work perfectly for extended periods of time. 

It is all about stretching and stretching properly. I took my first class in over 8 years. Class before was running late so they did a light warm up with little stretching. I seriously had the worst pains and muscle aches in my legs near my hips and everything else. 

Came early the week after (second class in 8 years) stretched a ton and felt amazing that whole week. No ages except for the bruises from blocks.


----------



## Buka (Dec 9, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> luckily it turned out to be a simply hip flexor strain with limitations only relating to what hurts! I was encouraged to go to class and continue training as long as it did not bring about discomfort.



You might try Googling "stretching the hip flexors" if you haven't already done so. Pretty basic exercises, just pay attention to form and don't arch your back. Another thing you can do if you sit at a desk a lot, or drive in your car a lot - flex your glute, hold it for 3-5 seconds, relax and repeat. Do ten or so then switch glutes. Do these constantly throughout your sitting periods. They can help/prevent a lot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2012)

MikeBielat said:


> If he is doing karate on a regular basis as I am guessing he is then his body is well conditioned by now to do the leg work perfectly for extended periods of time.
> 
> It is all about stretching and stretching properly. I took my first class in over 8 years. Class before was running late so they did a light warm up with little stretching. I seriously had the worst pains and muscle aches in my legs near my hips and everything else.
> 
> Came early the week after (second class in 8 years) stretched a ton and felt amazing that whole week. No ages except for the bruises from blocks.


It is not all about that, actually. One common cause of injury can be poor technique. This may or may not help, but rather than thinking of the kick as picking up the knee, do roughly the same motion, but pick up your heel, point the knee, then fire the kick. It takes the heave out of picking up that knee.  


PS here is a thread dealing with that topic.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/2475-Front-Kick-Side-Kick-Relationship


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 9, 2012)

I was under the assumption that it wasn't the technique in question. I had technique drilled into me for 10 years and was super sore that first day back after an extended hiatus. 

My technique was fine, lack of stretching was not fine.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2012)

MikeBielat said:


> I was under the assumption that it wasn't the technique in question. I had technique drilled into me for 10 years and was super sore that first day back after an extended hiatus.
> 
> My technique was fine, lack of stretching was not fine.


I was just saying that stretching is not always the case. 
Sean


----------

